# 6.2a upgrade question



## HUGE2U (Jun 29, 2002)

In my MFS table, there are several version of 6.2a. It looks like this:

6.2-01-2-151 tyDb 60893 03/23/05 12:25 724 
6.2a-01-2-101 tyDb 1606273 02/17/07 03:29 700 
6.2a-01-2-121 tyDb 1606277 02/17/07 03:29 700 
6.2a-01-2-151 tyDb 1606278 02/17/07 03:29 700 
6.2a-01-2-301 tyDb 1606279 02/17/07 03:29 700 
6.2a-01-2-321 tyDb 1606280 02/17/07 03:29 700 
6.2a-01-2-351 tyDb 1606281 02/17/07 03:29 700 
6.2a-01-2-381 tyDb 1606282 02/17/07 03:29 700 
6.2a-01-2-3F1 tyDb 1606283 02/17/07 03:29 700 
ACTIVE tyDb 60893 03/23/05 12:25 724 

Using slicer, which one am I supposed to choose?


HUGE


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

HUGE2U said:


> In my MFS table, there are several version of 6.2a. It looks like this:
> 
> 6.2-01-2-151 tyDb 60893 03/23/05 12:25 724
> 6.2a-01-2-101 tyDb 1606273 02/17/07 03:29 700
> ...


*Long answer:*
The titles are identical except for the last 3 digits, these digits tell you the manufacturer of your system. 
The bottom line tells you what the id of the current Active system. In your case 60893. 
If you look up to the line that has ID 60893 you will notice that the last 3 digits are 151 (mine is 301 for the phillips). 
You will also notice the the only system with 6.2-01-2 (not 6.2a-01-2) is the active system. 
Also notice that there is a system that is identical to the current system except it is 6.2a not 6.2. So you match up the current system with the one you want to slice to.

S*hort Answer:*
In your case *6.2a-01-2-151*


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Here is a list of tivo models and corresponding service number prefixes.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

If I have an HDVR2, but used an eMuled image from an RCA box, should I keep using the RCA version (-321), or switch back to the Hughes version (-151)...or does it matter at all?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Martin Tupper said:


> If I have an HDVR2, but used an eMuled image from an RCA box, should I keep using the RCA version (-321), or switch back to the Hughes version (-151)...or does it matter at all?


Use the one whose suffix matches the one currently labeled active. (If you have the image I think you do, then yeah, use -321)


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Besides for running the slicer, is there anything else I need to run for this to work properly? I saw something about needing a new superpatch file. CAn anyone help me with some quick instructions to anything else I would need besides for the slicer. I used the zipper to hack my 2 DTivos. It was a while ago so I forgot a lot of that stuff. Thanks for the help.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Martin Tupper said:


> If I have an HDVR2, but used an eMuled image from an RCA box, should I keep using the RCA version (-321), or switch back to the Hughes version (-151)...or does it matter at all?


I forget exactly which thread it was, but I was involved with an exchange with Lou about this, and there is a reason you MIGHT want to switch to the correct version. According to him, when you activate the upgrade by phone (yeah I know you are doing a slice yourself so it won't matter) D* or tivo can tell that you have an incorrect version for your hardware and stop the upgrade to prevent problems. I look for the post and link to it in an edit.

Edit:

Here is the link I was referring to.


----------



## dishdudes (Mar 19, 2006)

NYHeel said:


> Besides for running the slicer, is there anything else I need to run for this to work properly? I saw something about needing a new superpatch file. CAn anyone help me with some quick instructions to anything else I would need besides for the slicer. I used the zipper to hack my 2 DTivos. It was a while ago so I forgot a lot of that stuff. Thanks for the help.


I'm with you.. With the Zipper things were almost too easy. I have 4 working Tivos now, don't need to take any out trying to fix something that isn't broke yet. I know it's been mentioned multiple times here but is the general consensus that as long as we aren't using manual recordings we should be ok for DST?


----------



## petejones1 (Feb 22, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> *Long answer:*
> The titles are identical except for the last 3 digits, these digits tell you the manufacturer of your system.
> The bottom line tells you what the id of the current Active system. In your case 60893.
> If you look up to the line that has ID 60893 you will notice that the last 3 digits are 151 (mine is 301 for the phillips).
> ...


You saved my box JW, thanks, I almost just ran the "highest number" 3F1 when my dvr is a 121, GREAT catch...


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

petejones1 said:


> You saved my box JW, thanks, I almost just ran the "highest number" 3F1 when my dvr is a 121, GREAT catch...


Technically it should still work with the "wrong one", but why not get the one for yours.


----------

